# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Детский Театр >  Сценки и пьесы ко Дню Победы

## Antonida

*Мальчиш-Кибальчиш* - сценарий спектакля "Сказ о военной тайне, о Мальчише-Кибальчише и о его твердом слове"
Первоисточник - В.К.Железников, обработка - А.Б.Архипов, В.В.Круглов.
*Композиция* ко Дню Победы
*архив* - 378 КБ (12 разработок *к 9 мая* на любой вкус, формат pdf)

----------

Добронрава (28.02.2021), Елань (17.03.2020), маринатокарь (20.02.2020), Ольгушка (14.03.2021)

----------


## витютнева юлия

http://www.molodguard.ru/creation.htmпьесы  о  войне

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Владислав Панфилов

Сердце Деда
Пьеса для двух взрослых актеров и одного подростка,с использованием шестовых кукол по повести Юрия Яковлева «Как Сережа на войну ходил»

Действующие лица:
Сережа
Ведущий – он же Старшина, Командир
Актер – он же Дед.

Постановщикам:
«Шестовые куклы» – понятие условное.
Это не кукла в обычном понимании, а сценический символ, изображающий того или иного персонажа пьесы. Как правило – это нарисованное лицо, или фигура героя до пояса, изображенные на жестком плоском материале (фанера, картон и т. п.) и при-крепленные на высоком (в рост человека) шесте. Разные изображения одного персо-нажа могут быть прикреплены к шесту с двух сторон. Например: Дед старый и Дед молодой.
Этот прием предлагает актерам-исполнителям работать в особой манере: роли исполняются и от себя (Ведущий), и от персонажей (Старшина, Солдат, Командир).
Это не интонационное кривляние, а харáктерное проживание ролей, схожее и с драматическим переживанием, и с чтецким (театр одного актера).
Та шестовая «кукла», которая говорит, действует по принципу кукольного теат-ра: она или шевелится, или поднимается выше, или выделяется мизансценически, т. е. отличается от «кукол» молчащих.
Прием проверен на практике Театром Охочих комедиантов в народных драмах «Царь Ирод», «Лодка» и др.
Все «куклы» могут сразу находиться на сцене в подставках, подобных тем, в ко-торые вставляют флаги и знамена, а могут выноситься из-за кулис: как удобно акте-рам и постановщику.




Звучит музыка, напоминающая мелкий дождь, сквозь который пробивается узна-ваемая музыкальная тема военных лет.
Ведущий. Как это случилось? Как произошло?…
Музыка нарастает.
Шел тихий мелкий дождь. Его и не видно глазом, но если высунуть из окна руку – дождь слегка по¬калывал ладошку. Мокрые листья блестели. От то¬полей пахло горькой смолкой. А над дорогой курился пар. Как это случилось? Как произошло?
Музыка оборвалась.
Вдруг ударил гром, словно с неба на крышу посыпались большие камни и разлетелись в разные стороны: все загрохотало, зазвенело. Сиреневая мол¬ния ослепила глаза и тут же погасла...
Сережа. Как это случилось? Как произошло?..
Удар грома.
Шел тихий мелкий дождь и вдруг ударил гром!.. Все загрохотало, зазвенело. Сиреневая мол¬ния ослепила глаза и тут же погасла... Мне показалось, что дверь распахнулась и кто-то вошел в комнату.
Ведущий. Сереже показалось, что дверь распахнулась и кто-то вошел в комна-ту. Мальчик оглянулся – перед ним стоял незнакомый старик. Седая борода, густые усы подпирают нос, светлые глаза. Одет он был в военное.
Появляется Актер, в руках которого шестовая кукла –портрет с изображением седого старика, одетого в военную форму – образца начала Великой Отечественной войны.
Далее Актер играет и от своего имени и от имени этого персонажа: Старика, Деда.
Сережа. Кто вы?
Старик. Я – твой дед.
Сережа. Так мой дед был молодым.
Дед. Лет-то много с тех пор прошло.
Сережа. Много… Я давно жду тебя.
Дед. Так ведь путь был долгим… Чего ради ты меня ждешь?
Сережа. Хочу войну увидеть.
Дед. Войну?
Сережа. Да. Войну. Ты дорогу туда знаешь?
Дед. Знаю. С закрытыми гла¬зами найду.
Снова громыхнуло. На этот раз поодаль.
Дед. Не хотелось бы мне возвращаться на вой¬ну. Может быть, не надо?
Сережа. Надо!
Ведущий. Дед посмотрел на внука – глаза мальчика были полны решимости.
Дед (глубоко вздохнул.) Ладно! Надо так надо… Портянки накручивать умеешь?
Сережа. Какие еще портянки?
Дед. Обыкновенные. Солдатские.
Ведущий. Дед достал две свежие тряпицы и ловко запе¬ленал Сереже сперва одну босую ногу, потом другую.
Сережа смотрит на свои ноги, словно они в портянках.
Дед. Теперь можно и сапоги надеть.
Сережа. Велики сапоги. Нога в них плавает.
Дед. На детскую ногу военных сапог не шьют.
Сережа смотрит на Ведущего.
Ведущий (развел руками.) И гимна¬стерка – военная рубашка цвета жухлого се-на¬ была не по росту, доставала почти до колен.
Дед. Зато пилотка впору. (Достает пилотку и надевает ее на Сережу.)
Ведущий выносит шестовую куклу, на которой в полный рост изображен маль-чишка в военной форме.
Ведущий берёт у Актера куклу Деда и, держа обе шестовые куклы в руках, выхо-дит на авансцену.
Зазвучала ненавязчивая походная мелодия, сквозь которую мы слышим:
- звуки проезжающих машин;
- голоса бегущих в школу детей;
- другие звуки современного города.
Эти звуки постепенно сменяются на:
- звуки леса;
- голоса птиц;
- голоса животных;
- звуки насекомых;
- и другие звуки лесного и полевого лета;
- голос кукушки выделяется особо.
Все это звучит во время текста Ведущего.
Ведущий. И они зашагали на войну, благо дорога была хорошо знакома старо-му солдату. Дождик прошел, солнце пригрело, город ожил. Запахло свежей травой и теплым хлебом. Зазвучали голоса, откуда-то доносились обрывки песни. Как зеленая ракета, вспыхивал огонь светофора. Взрос¬лые спешили на работу, дети бежали в шко-лу.
Выставляет куклы перед собой.
А Сережа с Дедом шли на войну.
Они миновали город и вышли на шоссе. А потом свернули на проселочную дорогу – неровную, изры¬тую глубокими колеями. Эта дорога шла полями, пробивалась сквозь лес, по старым заброшенным мо¬стам пересекала реки. По ней никто не ездил и не хо-дил. Люди забыли, забросили ненужную дорогу. Но она не казалась мертвой. На ней звенели жаворонки, с гудом пролетали шмели, через нее прыжками пере¬бегали лоси и семенило на коротких ножках семей¬ство кабана. На деревьях, что росли на обочине, не жалея крепких клювов, со стуком трудились дятлы. Время от времени доносился голос невидимой кукуш¬ки, словно вещая лесная птичка отсчитывала, сколь¬ко километров пройдено и сколько еще осталось пройти двум путникам – Сереже и Деду.
Они шли туда, куда вела их старая дорога – на войну.
Ведущий передает шестовую куклу Деда – Актеру. А куклу Сережи – мальчишка в военной форме – ставит на краю сцены в специальное устройство.
Сережа (Деду). Деда, о чем ты задумался?
Актер-Дед всматривается куда-то вдаль. Он несколько встревожен и озабочен.
Деда, о чем ты задумался?
Дед. Неужели мы снова встретимся!
Сережа. Ты это про кого?
Дед (как бы очнулся, оторвался от своих мыслей.) Про своих товарищей. Сколь-ко лет не виделись… Надо отыскать нашу роту. Помню, мы стояли у села… (Вспоми-нает.) … Кадушкино. Но точно не скажу, отбили мы уже село у фашистов или только собирались отбить. Вот ведь память стариковская!.. (Сереже). Ты не устал?
Сережа посмотрел на Ведущего, который стоит возле Сережиной шестовой кук-лы.
Ведущий. В солдатских сапогах шагать тяжело, не то, что в кроссовках. Сапоги велики и…
Сережа (Деду). Дед, я устал,
Дед. И я устал. Солдаты всег¬да усталые… Сделаем привал.
Ведущий. Путники свернули с дороги, углубились в лес. Сережа как дошел до разлапистой елки, так и по¬валился в мягкий зеленый мох и тут же уснул. Ему ничего не приснилось, так крепко он спал. А про¬снулся оттого, что рука Деда легонько трясла его за плечо.
Дед. Пора!
Сережа. Куда пора? (Осмотрелся. Пытается вспомнить – где он) Где я?
Дед (осторожно). Может быть, вернемся... пока не поздно?¬
Сережа (все вспомнил.) Нет! Мы в походе, мы идем на войну!
Дед. Зачем тебе война понадобилась?
Сережа. Хочу знать, как совершают подвиги.
Дед (недовольным тоном). Герои! Подвиги!.. Это же жизни человеческой стоит!..
Далекий удар грома. Всполох далекой молнии.
А знать, конечно, надо. (Всмотрелся вдаль. Вздохнул.) Знать, конечно, надо…
Вновь зазвучала походная мелодия, сквозь которую прорываются летние, полевые звуки.
Ведущий. Как это случилось? Как произошло?..
Шли Дед и Сережа на давно отгремевшую, давно отпылавшую войну. Шли по ста-рой дороге, где когда-то катили пушки и громыхали танки и месила осеннюю грязь усталая неистребимая пехота, ко¬торую в народе любовно зовут «матушкой пехо¬той».
Сколько дней и ночей шли Сережа и Дед на войну, никто не считал, а сами они сбились со счета.
Сережа. Когда же мы придем на войну?
Дед. Не спеши. Еще навоюемся. Привыкай.
Сережа. А я привыкаю. (Ведущему). Сапоги стали легче, и воротник гимна-стерки уже не трет шею… (Профессионально поправляет пилотку на голове.) И звез-дочка – как положено. (В сторону Деда – с гордой благодарностью). Дед научил!
Актер поворачивает куклу Деда другой стороной. И мы видим изображение моло-дого солдата. Это Дед, каким он был в молодости.
Ой, Деда, что с тобой?
Ведущий. С Дедом происходили странные перемены: его белая борода неожи-данно порыжела, а потом вовсе не стало бороды.
Сережа. Я точно помню – Дед не сбривал ее!..
Ведущий. Остались только усы, да и те стали жиденькими – два рыжих пе-рышка.
Сережа. И глаза у Деда повеселели! И шаг стал пружини¬стым, а голос твердым.
Дед (по-молодецки радостно и громко). А ну – шире шаг!
Сережа (радостно). Деда, ты молодеешь!
Дед. А то!
Ведущий.С каждым днем Дед становился моложе. И только для Сережи он ос-тавался Дедом.
Музыка оборвалась. Громкий раскат грома. Совсем близко. Странная, военная ти-шина. Как это случилось? Как произошло? Все вокруг не¬ожиданно изменилось. Свети-ло солнце. Зеленела трава. Небо было голубым… А птицы перестали петь. Откуковала, закончила свой таинственный счет ку¬кушка. Затаились звери. Все замерло.
Сережа (тихо). Деда… Мне кажется, что мы одни в целом мире… А все люди, птицы, звери покинули землю…
Сережа прижался к Деду.
Вернемся домой, Дед!
Военная Тишина.
Дед. Поздно. Теперь уже возвра¬та нет.
Сережа. Почему нет?
Дед. Мы уже на войне.
Сережа огляделся.
Сережа. Какая тихая война!.. Я думал, все вокруг грохочет, как гром. А на войне да¬же птицы не поют. Тихо.
Дед (вслушиваясь в тревожную тишину). Да уж тихо…
Тревожный звук. А. П. Чехов сказал бы, что «где-то лопнула струна».
Сережа (посмотрел в сторону). Деда, солдаты!
Наползает музыка тихой, бесшумной ночной атаки.
И Сережа, и Дед, и Ведущий видят эту – невидимую зрителям – цепь солдат.
Дед (шепотом). Не бойся – это наши…
Ведущий (негромко). Солдаты шли цепью слева и справа.
Сережа (шепотом). Сзади тоже солдаты.
Ведущий (негромким, но нагнетающим тревогу голосом). Солдат было много, и от их тихих шагов едва заметно вздрагивала земля. Солдаты держали в руках длин-ные винтовки с примкнутыми штыками и смотрели вперед.
Музыка потихоньку нарастает. Тема войны нагнетается примерно так, как в «Бо-леро» Равеля.
Сережу и Деда они не замечали, а может быть, принимали за своих – большой солдат и маленький.
Сережа. Ой, а этот солдат похож на нашего соседа Федора Федоровича! А вон тот похож на дядю Егора. А санитарка… так похожа на маму…
Музыка оборвалась.
Ведущий. Воздух!
Сережа вопросительно посмотрел на Деда.
Дед. Ложись!
Сережа. Куда?! Грязно же!
Дед сильным рывком бросил мальчика на землю и упал с ним рядом. Надсадный рев пикирующего бомбардировщика. Пулеметные очереди и взрывы. Непонятный свист. Вспышки света.
Сережа. Что это, Дед?
Дед. Пули!
Тишина. Сережа осторожно встал, осмотрелся.
Сережа. А где солдаты, Дед?
Дед (мрачно). Полегли… Побил их фашист..
Сережа. Как появились солдаты из тумана, так и исчезли. В тумане. Навсегда. Были, и нет их… (Всмотрелся вперед.) Дед, смотри!..
Вновь зазвучала музыка атаки.
Ведущий. Не все солдаты полегли. Оставшиеся в живых поднялись, отряхнули с шинелей землю и зашагали дальше тихим, охотничьим шагом. И на их синеватых штыках сверкало восходящее солнце.
Музыка нарастает.
А Сережа стоял рядом с Дедом и внимательно всматривался в лица уходящих в бой и все искал глазами соседа Федора Федоровича, и дядю Его¬ра, и санитарку, так похо-жую на маму. Но их не было.
Сережа. Деда, мне страшно…
Удар грома, похожий на взрыв снаряда. Тишина.
Ведущий. Как это случилось? Как произошло?..
Дед. Здесь танкоопасное направление. Будем ока¬пываться, рыть окоп!
Сережа. Я знаю, что такое окоп! Это яма!
Дед. Окоп – солдатский дом, четыре стены, а вме¬сто крыши небо.
Сережа. А если пойдет дождь?
Дед. Наденем плащ-палатки. Вот и вся крыша... солдатская. Бери лопату!
Ведущий. Дед поплевал на руки и взял большую тяже¬лую лопату. И Сережа поплевал на руки и взял лопату поменьше – малую саперную, так она называется по-военному. И они стали рыть окоп. Земля была плотная, лопата резала ее ломтями. У Деда ломти были ровные и увесистые. А у Сережи тонкие и часто рассыпались.
Дед. Бери на полный штык.
Сережа. Не получается на «полный штык»!
Дед. Терпи… Сам захотел узнать, что такое война. Теперь терпи. Война требует терпения…
Ведущий. Яма, именуемая окопом, медленно станови¬лась глубже, и от нее вея-ло прохладой, словно на глубине земля была не летней, а зимней, холод¬ной. Солнце село за линию фронта, когда Дед ска¬зал…
Дед. Будет!
Ведущий. И воткнул лопату в землю. У Сережи болели стертые руки и от не-привычной работы ломило все тело. Он постелил на дно окопа шинель, свалился на нее, свернулся калачиком и заснул. Обычно он засыпал медленно и неохотно. Да еще требовал, чтобы ему почитали. На войне он заснул сразу. Было тихо – так тихо бывает только на войне. Война затаила дыхание…
Сережа проснулся. Прислушался. Всмотрелся вперед.
Сережа. Кто там?.. Дед!
Дед. А? Что? Тревога?
Сережа. Кто-то ползет.
Дед. Стой! Кто идет! Стрелять буду!
Ведущий достает шестовую куклу с изображением Старшины. Далее он будет иг-рать и от своего лица, и от других персонажей.
Старшина. Это ты, Манюшин?
Дед. Он самый! А ты – старшина Волчак, как я понимаю?
Старшина.Волчак и есть. Со мной Володя Савичев.
Дед. Давайте ко мне!
Ведущий. Двое солдат, пригнувшись, подбежали к окопу и прыгнули вниз. Друзья обнимали друг друга, хлопали по плечам. В окопе стало тесно. От ночных гос-тей пахло махоркой, кожей, ружейным маслом.
Сережа. И еще от них пахло травой и землей.
Старшина (Деду). Ты-то как здесь очутился? Ведь тебя убили...
Дед. Внук потребовал, чтобы я его на войну сводил… Пришлось подняться. Зна-комьтесь.
Старшина (Сереже). Молодец, сеголеток! Смотри и запоминай, какая она – война. (Вздохнул.) А то все мы погибнем, некому рас¬сказать будет про нас. Верно?
Дед. Верно-то верно, только пуля-дура не разби¬рается, где взрослый солдат, а где малец.
Старшина (Сереже). Тебе не страшно?
Сережа. Нет! Только когда сол¬даты полегли, страшно было.
Старшина. Это всегда страшно даже не таким, как ты. (Деду). Что же ты окоп на ничейной земле выкопал?
Дед. Не сориентировался. Решил, что село Кадушкино наше, а оно оказалось у фашистов.
Старшина. Отобьем Кадушкино у врага. Сейчас разведаем огневые точки...
Зазвучала музыка Войны.
Ну, друг, нам пора. Счастливо оставаться.

----------


## витютнева юлия

Дед (решительно). Я с вами!
Сережа. И я!
Старшина. Отставить! (Деду). Ма¬нюшин пойдет. (Сереже). А ты, сеголеток, останешься в окопе.
Дед. Подождешь, пока мы вернемся.
Старшина. Вперед!
Ведущий. Разведчики перевалились через бруствер окопа и слились с темной ночью. Словно их и не было. Сережа остался один.
Удар грома. Ведущий уносит куклу Старшины. Актер уносит куклу Деда. Они ставят их у задника сцены.
Так это случилось! Так это произошло! Всю ночь Сережа ждал возвращения Деда и его боевых товарищей. На рассвете Дед вернулся.
У Актера в руках кукла с изображением раненого, перебинтованного Деда.
Сережа. На рассвете Дед вернулся.
Ведущий. Без товарищей.
Сережа. Один.
Ведущий. Дед с трудом перевалил через бруствер, упал на дно окопа и долго лежал без движения, Сережа заметил, что рукав дедовской гимнастерки был темным от крови. И вспомнил санитарку, похожую на мать.
Сережа. Дед лежал с закрытыми глазами и тяжело дышал, словно ему не хвата-ло воздуха. Я никогда не видел Деда таким бледным и бессильным… (Отчаянным ше-потом). Я не знаю, как помочь раненому солдату. Никто не научил меня этому.
Ведущий. Наконец Дед нашел в себе силы и оторвал голову от земли.
Дед. Наши все погибли. Сперва на мину наткнулся Старшина… Так рвануло, что костей не соберешь... Дальше мы поползли вдвоем с Володей. Долго ползли. Все село Кадушкино ис¬ползали. Все огневые точки нанесли на карту. А когда возвращались... фашист три снаряда вы¬пустил. Володя у меня на руках умер. Мне тоже осколок достал-ся от тех трех снарядов.
Ведущий. Дед прижался щекой к земле окопа. Затих.
Сережа. Дед, а умирать на войне больно?
Дед. Умирать везде больно.
Сережа. Как же они терпели?
Дед. Тут выбора нет... Я все думаю, напрасно ты на войну пришел.
Сережа. Не напрасно.
Дед. Посмотреть войну и в кино можно. Здесь не смотрят – всё на себе испыты-вают.
Музыка Войны. Сережа отходит в сторону от Деда.
Сережа. Значит и меня будет испытывать война?.. Значит, и мне будет больно?.. Как Деду. (Деду). Болит?
Дед. Не в этом дело… Надо доста¬вить в полк разведданные. А сил, сам видишь, нет.
Ведущий. Дед уронил голову и закрыл глаза. И Сережа слышал, как Дед скрипнул зубами, чтобы не за¬стонать от боли.
Сережа. Я сбегаю в полк.
Дед. Не пущу!
Сережа. Но ведь ты не можешь!
Дед. Я... не дотяну.
Сережа. А я мигом!
Музыка Войны.
Дед. Мигом не получится. Здесь на войне все с головой делать надо... До рощи ты доползешь. А там деревья тебя укроют. Вот разведданные. За них мои товарищи жизнь свою отдали.
Ведущий. С этими словами раненый солдат протянул Се¬реже клочок бумаги… (Берет куклу Сережи. Выходит с ней на авансцену.)
Музыка Войны нарастает.
Актер с куклой раненого Деда отходит в сторону.
Сережа сжал бумагу с таинственным названием «разведданные» и легко выбрался из окопа. Он был маленьким, худым и полз, прижимаясь к земле и извиваясь, как ящери-ца. Высокая трава смыкалась над ним. От росы гимнастерка стала мокрой, а сапоги блестели. Временами мальчик сли¬зывал с губ холодные капельки росы. Несколько раз над ним свистели пули, и тогда Сережа замирал. И снова полз вперед. Так он добрался до рощицы и, лишь когда деревья обступили его, скрыли от глаз врага, встал и зашагал в сторону поселка.
Музыка Войны оборвалась.
Отдает Сереже его куклу, а сам достает куклу Командира.
Сережу долго не пускали в штаб, думали: нечего там делать мальчишке. Но он твер-до стоял на своем, и в конце концов начальник караула провел его к командиру.
Командир. Кто такой?!
Сережа (по-военному четко, подняв вверх куклу.) Сергей Манюшин!
Командир. Допустим. И откуда ты такой взялся?
Сережа. У нас с Дедом окоп на ничейной земле! Я принес разведданные.
Командир. Разведданные? А где старшина Волчак, где Володя Савичев?
Негромко проплыла музыка Войны. Сережа опустил голову.
Знаешь?
Сережа. Знаю. Погибли смертью героев. А Дед ранен.
Командир. Какой еще Дед?
Сережа. Солдат Манюшин.
Командир.Так он месяц как погиб.
Сережа. Он пришел со мной.
Командир. С того света, что ли?
И вновь негромко проплыла музыка Войны.
Сережа. Оттуда, где нет войны.
Командир. Ладно! Пусть потерпит старый солдат. Мы скоро пробьемся к не-му. А ты оставайся здесь!
Ведущий ставит куклу Командира рядом с Дедом и Старшиной.
Ведущий. И сразу все командиры подошли к столу и скло¬нились над клочком бумаги, который стоил многих солдатских жизней. А Сережа тихо дошел до двери и вышел на улицу.
Удар грома – как вздох.
Как это случилось? Как произошло?
Солнце стояло прямо над окопом и окоп раскалился, как печь. А выйти из этой печи нельзя – враг близко.
Актер с куклой раненного Деда подходит к Сереже.
Две куклы: Сережи и раненого Деда стоят рядом.
А у двух солдат, большого и маленького, была одна фляга с водой на двоих. Фляга алюминиевая, в брезентовой рубашке, с нарезной пробкой, которая завинчивалась. И воды в ней было не более половины. То Дед попьет, то внук утолит жажду, а вода не кончалась. И вдруг мальчик заметил, что после Деда вода не убывает.
Сережа. Дед не пьет, только прикладывает горлышко фляги к губам – бережет воду для меня!..
Ведущий. И Сереже стало стыдно, что он пьет, а раненый терпит, хотя губы его пересохли и по¬трескались. И когда Дед снова протянул флягу, мальчик не сделал ни глотка, только поднес алю¬миниевое горлышко ко рту и подышал водой.
И хотя жажда мучила его и пить ему хотелось еще больше, он вдруг почувствовал радость.
Сережа. Значит, я могу терпеть, хоть это очень трудно! Могу приказать себе и выполнить приказ. (Гордо ставит свою куклу в устройство с краю сцены.)
Ведущий. Сережа завернул пробку, вытер рот тыльной стороной ладони, как делают, попив всласть водицы, и вернул флягу Деду.
Удар грома.
Как это случилось? Как произошло?
Солдатский окоп превратился в маленькую кре¬пость. Весь гарнизон крепости со-стоял из двух че¬ловек – Сережи и Деда. И возникла эта крепость в поле, на ничейной земле, между своими и врагами, как между небом и землей.
Сережа. На третий день нас обнаружили и начали обстреливать из орудий.
Ведущий. Земля загудела, задрожала, заходила. То спереди, то сзади земля с кустами, травой, камуш¬ками взмывала вверх и тяжело опадала, словно пыталась засы-пать окоп и его обитателей. А на месте взрыва возникла безобразная черная воронка, и от нее пахло горелым.
Дед. Недолет... Перелет... Левее, правее.
Ведущий. И хоть Дед был раненый, но, когда с неба летели комья поднятой взрывом земли, он старался прикрывать Сережу своим телом. Наконец, решив, что от маленького дерзкого окопа ничего не осталось, враги прекратили огонь.
А Сережа, оглушенный взрывами, бледный и из¬мученный, все жался к Деду, все искал у него защиты.
Дед. Артподготовка закончена!
Сережа (прошептал). Артподготовка закончена.
Ведущий. Прошел еще один день и еще одна ночь. Сережа проснулся и встал на ноги. Раненый Дед метался в жару и просил пить. Теперь Сережа нес службу за дво-их: за себя и за Деда. Он наблюдал за тем, что происходит на переднем крае. Оттуда, со стороны села, вдруг стала до¬носиться стрельба. Снова заухали орудия. Видимо, полк, уничтожив ночью огневые точки, начал штурм села.
Удар грома.
Как это случилось? Как произошло?
Впереди окопа показался танк.
Сережа. Танк!.. Какой маленький… И жужжит как шмель…
Ведущий. Был он сперва маленьким, безобидным и гудел, как шмель. Но с ка-ждой минутой танк становился все больше.
Нарастающая музыка Войны.
Ведущий поднимает огромную шестовую куклу, изображающую Войну. Война име-ет лицо Смерти с немецкой каской на голове.
Ка¬залось, танк рос на глазах. Мотор грозно ревел, гусеницы лязгали железом. А на броне стали раз¬личимы черные кресты. Он тяжело взбирался на пригорки и со скрипом скатывался вниз. Его длинная пушка угрожающе покачивалась, словно ждала удобного момента, чтобы выстрелить. Фашистский танк шел на маленькую солдатскую крепость – на окоп, дерзко вырытый на ничейной земле.
Сереже вдруг стало не по себе – сердце забилось тревожно, и мальчик упал на дно окопа рядом с притихшим Дедом. .
Дед. Ты что?
Сережа. Дед, мы погибаем! Дед, пришел конец! Он ползет на нас.
Дед. Танк?
Сережа кивнул.
Времени мало. Слушай и запоминай. Этот танк хочет обойти наш полк слева и неожи-данно ударить с фланга. Но у него ничего не выйдет. Я помогу своей роте, зря, что ли, пришел на войну.
Сережа. Дед, он же раздавит тебя!
Дед. Если так рассуждать, никогда не победишь врага.
Ведущий. Дед достал из ниши, вырытой в стенке окопа, гранату, похожую на большую консервную банку.
Сережа. Разве гранатой его остановишь?
Дед. Остановишь, если к гранате добавишь еще кое-что.
Сережа. Что добавишь?..
Дед. Если я не вернусь, пойдешь домой один. Это мой приказ!
Ведущий. Дед хотел еще что-то сказать, но грохот фаши¬стского танка заглу-шил его голос. Земля дрожала. Приближающийся танк становился все больше, все гро-мадней. Гусеницы безжалостно перекапывали нежную землю. Пушка зловеще покачи-валась.
Сережа (пересилив страх.) Можно я с тобой?
Ведущий. Он произнес эти слова громко, но в грохоте танков Дед не услышал просьбы внука.
Актер. А может быть, и услышал, но не захотел напоследок сказать «нет»!
Ведущий. Дед стиснул зубы, чтобы заглушить боль, пере¬валил через бруствер и, прижимаясь к земле, пополз навстречу ревущей громаде.
Музыка Войны нарастает. Сквозь нее проступает лязг гусениц танка. Отчаяние охватило Сережу.
Сережа. Я хотел было бро¬ситься за Дедом, но в это время на конце длинного ствола пушки ослепительно сверкнуло рваное пламя, прогремел выстрел. И совсем близко от окопа разо¬рвался снаряд. Воздух стал плотным, почти твердым…
Ведущий. Взрывная волна сбила мальчика с ног и бросила на дно окопа. А ко-гда же он поднялся на ноги, ему на го¬лову и на плечи посыпались комья земли.
Сережа. Танк был совсем близко.
Дед. Но выстрелить ему не удалось!
Ведущий. Сережа увидел, как рядом с огромным танком возникла маленькая и на вид слабая фигура Де¬да-солдата.
Сережа. Деда!..
Ведущий. И в следующее мгновение что-то грох¬нуло. И танк, скрежеща, за-вертелся на месте, как подбитый зверь. Чадящее облако окутало громадину. А потом в черном облаке забилось оранжевое пламя.
Ведущий, держа в руках куклу Войны, отступает к заднику и переворачивает куклу. Мы видим яркое светлое Солнце.
Ведущий ставит куклу в центре кукольной шеренги. Но не наравне с ними, а чуть сзади: словно солдаты закрывают своими телами Солнце. Музыка Войны оборвалась. Ведущий выходит на авансцену. Фигурка солдата исчезла.
Сережа (тихо). Дед!.. (Громче). Де-ед!.. (Отчаянно). Де-е-е-ед!..
Ведущий. Фашистский танк замер. Он горел, как деревян¬ный. Временами раз-давались взрывы – это рвался боекомплект: снаряды и патроны. А потом все кончилось. И только с того места, где стоял танк, к небу поднимался столб дыма и чер-ной сажей пачкал проплывающие облака.
Сережа. Де-еда…
Ведущий. Дед не возвращался.
Сережа. Де-е-еда…
Ведущий. Сережа выбрался из окопа и пополз к догора¬ющему танку.
Актер.В нескольких шагах от танка лежал невысокий рыжеватый солдат. Сере-жин Дед, который не по¬боялся, встал на пути ревущей стальной громады с гранатой в руке. Правда, кроме обычного оружия, потребовалось отважное сердце, которое взо-рвалось вместе с гранатой.
Сережа (тихо). Дед…
Актер. Дед лежал на земле, раскинув руки, и неподвиж¬ными глазами смотрел в небо. Лицо его было спо¬койно, словно умирать ему было совсем не больно.
Ведущий. Только из молодого он снова стал старым…
Актер переворачивает куклу раненого Деда и мы вновь видим того же седого сол-дата, что и в начале спектакля.
Актер. В этом страшном коротком бою он прожил целую жизнь и состарился…
Удар грома.
Ведущий. Многие годы вместились в одно мгновенье.
Сережа. Дед…
Ведущий. Сережа стоял на сожженной земле и не сводил глаз с Деда, словно старался получше запомнить его.
Сережа. А может быть, Дед жив? Просто ранен?
Ведущий. Сережа опустился на колени и прижался ухом к груди Деда в надеж-де услышать хотя бы слабый звук. Но под гимнастеркой у старого солдата было тихо.
Актер. И вдруг Сережа почувствовал едва заметные удары – это в груди Деда отдавалось биение Сережиного сердца. И маль¬чику показалось, что у них с Дедом од-но, общее сердце.
Ведущий. Сережа поднялся с земли. Но был он уже не прежним Сережей, а превратился в бойца, стойкого на всю жизнь. Он огляделся: фашистского танка не бы-ло, ¬вместо него на земле возвышалась горка пепла. Танк рассыпался, исчез.
Актер. А Дед лежал рядом как живой. Солдат, заснув¬ший после трудного боя. (Поднимает шестовую куклу с изображением Деда.)
Дед. Ты хотел знать, как совер¬шают подвиг... Это же жизни человеческой стоит.
Удар грома. Актер ставит куклу Деда в ряд с остальными солдатами.
Ведущий. Как это случилось? Как произошло?
Пришел Сережа на войну с Дедом, а домой возвращался один. Шел по разворочен-ной танками фронтовой до¬роге, мимо палаток медсанбатов, от которых доносился жут-коватый дух лекарства. Шел мимо воен¬но-полевых пекарен с родным, теплым запахом хле¬ба – запахом жизни. Бойцы попадались ему все реже, а потом их совсем не стало. Теперь Сережа шел мимо заброшенных окопов и землянок, по быв¬шей «ничейной» земле, навсегда ставшей нашей. И на этом военном пути все было пройденным, пере-житым, бывшим.
Актер. Шел Сережа один, а ему казалось, что Дед идет рядом и подковки де-довских сапог нет-нет да звякнут о камень.
Зазвучала фонограмма полевого лета. Закуковала кукушка. Сережа отнес свою куклу и тоже поставил ее не рядом с павшими воинами, а чуть впереди их шеренги. Сам Сережа вышел на авансцену и встал между Ведущим и Актером.
Ведущий. Сережа не заметил, как запели птицы, застучал дятел и вещая птичка кукушка начала отсчитывать годы мира. А потом старая безлюдная дорога войны затерялась среди деревьев, полей и селений. Из прошлого Сережа вернулся в наш день.
Сквозь фонограмму стали проступать ритмические удары, похожие на биение Сердца.
Актер. Но это был уже не прежний Сережа. В груди у мальчика теперь билось сердце, способное в нуж¬ный момент остановить врага. Сердце Деда.
Удары нарастают. Ведущий, Актер и Сережа расходятся по краям сцены. Мы ви-дим шеренгу солдат, за которыми – яркое светлое Солнце. И вдруг – сквозь биение Сердца прорвался марш «Прощание славянки».

Занавес

----------


## Ntali12977

Добрый вечер всем девчонкам! В прошлом учебном году проводили День победы по такому сценарию, высылаю, может быть кому-то понадобится.
		            «ЧТИМ  ВЕЛИКИЙ  ДЕНЬ ПОБЕДЫ»
                         (концерт, посвященный Дню Победы)
Дети ср. и стр. групп дедают перестроение под марш.
Вед. Дети, сегодня мы собрались вместе, чтобы отметить великий праздник «День Победы». Много лет назад 22 июня 1941 года на нашу Родину напали фашисты. И не только солдаты, но и весь народ, вся страна встали на защиту нашей Родины. Много праздников мы отмечаем,
	Все танцуем, играем, поем.
	И красавицу осень встречаем,
	И нарядную елочку ждем.

	Но есть праздник один – самый главный
	И его нам приносит весна.
	День Победы – торжественный, славный,
	Отмечает его вся страна.
(песня стр реч.гр. «Когда ветераны идут на парад» сл. и муз. М.В.Сидоровой- поют стоя полукругом).
1-й реб. «Нет!» - заявляем мы войне,
	Всем злым и черным силам.
	Должна трава зеленой быть,
	А небо синим-синим.
2-й реб.   Нам нужен разноцветный мир.
	И все мы будем рады,
	Когда исчезнут на земле
	Все пули и снаряды.
3-й реб.   Я хочу, чтоб все ребята
	Были дружными всегда
	И под мирным нашим небом
	Возродились города.
4-й реб.   Солнце светит, пахнет хлебом,
	Лес шумит, река, трава.
	Хорошо под мирным небом
	Слышать добрые слова!
5-й реб.   Хорошо зимой и летом,
	В день осенний и весной
	Наслаждаться ярким светом
	Звонкой мирной тишиной.
(Песня стр. реч. гр. «Гонцы  весны» муз. И сл. М.В.Сидоровой-после песни садятся на места)
Вед. Тяжелое, жестокое время было. Враги напали неожиданно и стали бомбить мирные города. Рушились здания, погибали мирные жители.
На фронт уходили солдаты, чтобы защищать нашу страну, наш народ. В первые дни войны была написана песня, которая поднимала на борьбу всех, кто любит свою Родину. Песня называется «Священная война». И звучит эта песня сурово, торжественно и строго. Послушайте эту песню.
(дети слушают песню «Священная война» муз. А.В.Александрова, сл. В.И.Лебедева-Кумача)
Вед. Ребята, давайте назло непогодам
	Обнимем планету своим хороводом,
	Развеем над нею и тучи, и дым,
	В обиду ее никому не дадим!
(индивидуальное исполнение песни «Большой хоровод»Б.Савельева детьми ср.гр.)
Вед.(вносит глобус). Дети, посмотрите, какой маленький земной шар, на нем всем есть место: и людям, и животным, и воде, и рыбам, и лесам, и полям. Надо беречь эту хрупкую планету, она наш дом. А для этого нужно всем людям на земле жить в мире.
	Давайте будем беречь планету,
	Во всей вселенной похожей нету.
	Во всей вселенной совсем одна,
	Что будет делать без нас она?

          Давайте будем дружить друг с другом.
	Как птица – с небом, как ветер – с лугом.
	Как парус – с морем, трава с дождями,
	Как дружит солнце со всеми нами!
Дети, а как вы думаете, кто в наше время охраняет мир на всей земле, кто защитит нас в любую минуту, кто жизнь готов отдать за Родину свою?(солдаты). Конечно же солдаты. Мальчики, а вы хотите солдатами стать?(Да). Но солдатом чтобы стать,
	Нужно многое узнать,
	Быть проворным и умелым,
	Очень ловким, сильным, смелым!
Реб.(ср.гр.) Вот когда я подрасту,
	В армию служить пойду!
	Кто со мной, а ну сюда,
	Выходите, детвора!
(выходят дети ср.гр. и строятся полукругом и поют песню «Молодой пограничник» Е.М.Лагутиной. после песни остаются в полукруге)
1-й реб.(ср.гр.)Славный праздник – День Победы,
	               И цветет вокруг весна.
		     Мы живем под мирным небом,
		     Спит спокойно детвора.
2-й реб. Только знать должны ребята,
	Что, когда была война,
	Нашу Родину солдаты
	Защищали от врага.
3-й реб. Как на минах подрывались,
	Знать и помнить мы должны.
	Как с фашистами сражались,
	Чтобы не было войны.
4-й реб. как страну свою любили
	И в атаку смело шли,
	Чтоб счастливыми мы были
	И цветы кругом росли.
5-й реб.  Чтоб березки шелестели
	Над прозрачною рекой,
	Чтобы звонко птицы пели,
	Встала радуга дугой.
(дети садятся на места)
Вед. Война закончилась победой 9 мая 1945 года. И в честь героев, защитников нашей Родины в этот день всегда гремит салют. И люди никогда не забывают тех, кто отдал жизнь за нас, за наше мирное небо. И мы тоже будем об этом помнить.
	Запомни подвиг нашего народа,
	Солдат, погибших в огненном бою.
	С победой принесли они свободу,
	Спасая мир в жестокую войну.
А сейчас, ребята, мы с вами пойдем к памятнику погибших солдат и возложим им цветы .
		                          « ДЕНЬ   ПОБЕДЫ»
Вед.   В цветы все улицы одеты,
	И песни звонкие слышны.
	Ведь скоро  праздник – День Победы,
	Счастливый, светлый день весны!
 Ребята, завтра наша страна будет отмечать великий День Победы. Каждый год как радостный праздник люди встречают этот день. Прошло много лет, но все помнят этот знаменательный день, когда наши воины победили врага, помнят и торжественно его отмечают.
Дети стр.гр.
1-й реб. Пусть гремит салют Победы
	Этим светом мир согрет.
	Поздравляем наших дедов!
	Дню Победы столько лет!
2-й реб. В этот день весенний
	Солнце ярче светит,
	В этот день счастливый
	Радуются дети.
3-й реб. Всем на свете не сидится
	Хочется плясать, кружиться,
	Песни петь и веселиться!
(Дети стр. гр. Исполняют песню «Все рады весне»)
Вед. На нашей планете есть доброе солнце.
	Есть солнце, которое звонко смеется,
	Которое дружит с тропическим ливнем,
	С полярною ночью и ветром пустынным.
	Есть солнце, которое с песней проснется
	И песней веселой по свету несется.
	У солнца веснушки, у солнца игрушки,
	Ему не нужны автоматы и пушки.
	Мечтает о счастье оно и танцует.
	Улыбки цветов на асфальте рисует.
	Оно не зайдет, это доброе солнце,
	Которое детством планеты зовется!
Реб.(ср.гр)
	Из веселых лучиков
	Солнышко сложилось,
	На пяти линеечках
	Песня сочинилась.
(песня ср.гр.  «Весеннее настроение»)
Вед. На свете живут разноцветные дети,
	Живут на одной разноцветной планете,
	И эта планета на все времена
	У всех разноцветных всего лишь одна!
	Давайте, ребята, назло непогодам
	Обнимем планету своим хороводом.
	Развеем над нею и тучи и дым,
	В обиду ее никому не дадим.
(«Весенний хоровод» - дети ср.гр.)
Вед. За все, что есть сейчас у нас,
	За каждый счастливый час,
	За то, что солнце светит нам,
	Спасибо доблестным солдатам,
	Что отстояли мир когда-то!
( дети ср. гр. выстраиваются полукругом и поют песню  «Молодой пограничник»)
Дети ср.гр.
1-й реб. В праздники на улицах
	В руках у детворы
	Горят, переливаются
	Воздушные шары.
2-й реб. Очень любят шарики
	Ребята в эти дни.
	У каждого за пуговку
	Привязаны они.
3-й реб. Вот над нашей улицей
	Летят они, легки,
	Как будто в небе вспыхнули
	Цветные огоньки.
(Танец стр. гр. «Шарики»)
Вед. Нынче с самого утра
	Веселиться детвора.
	Раз, два, три, четыре, пять!
	Будем с вами мы играть!
(Игра «Ловушка»)
Вед. Над землею там и тут
	Загорается салют.
	Взрослые и детвора
	Дружно крикнули : «Ура!  (  «Игра «Салют»)
Вед.  Еще тогда вас не было на свете
	Когда гремел салют из края в край.
	Солдаты, подарили вы планете
	Великий Май, победный Май!
С праздником вас, дорогие друзья! С Днем победы!

----------


## sokort

«День Победы»
(Под музыку «День Победы» Тухманова дети заходят в зал, выстраиваются около стульчиков)
М.Р. 65 лет назад отгремели последние залпы Вов. В 65  раз мы отмечаем светлый и в то же время грустный праздник – День Победы. Никогда не уйдут из нашей памяти те 1418 дней и ночей, когда в грохоте и огне шла битва. Но наши беды победили и в городе Берлине, над Рейхстагом было развернуто знамя Победы. Все это было в далеком 1945 году! И вот уже в 65 раз отмечаем мы этот праздник!
1реб:  Был великий День Победы много лет тому назад.
            День Победы помнят деды, знает каждый из ребят!

2реб: Мы про первый День Победы любим слушать их рассказ,
           Как сражались наши деды за весь мир и за всех нас!

Песня «Прадедушка мой»
М.Р.: Да, ребята, никогда этот день не забудут люди! За то, что мы сейчас ликуем, смеемся –мы обязаны нашим дедам и бабушкам, которые в жесточайших боях и сражениях отстояли этот радостный день и просили нас никогда не забывать о нем!
Еще когда нас не было на свете,
Когда гремел салют из края в край!
Солдаты подарили всей планете
Великий май, цветущий май!
«Маленький принц»

М.Р.:  В этот день радовались все люди, выходили на улицу, обнимались совершенно незнакомые, но такие родные и близкие друг другу,  столько страшных лет проживших вместе. А теперь их объединяло одно – радость Победы, радость мира! И неслась ввысь счастливая песня, которая прошла с солдатами по всем тропам войны, и до сих пор поем мы эту песню радостно и счастливо!
«Катюша»
Танец…..
М.Р.: Веселый праздник «День Победы». Люди стремились к Победе долгих 4 года! Много стран освободили наши солдаты, много подвигов, героических поступков было совершено в годы В.О.в. – вот об одном из них я хочу вам рассказать……

За страну  родную люди отдавали жизнь свою,
Никогда мы не забудем павших в доблестном бою!

Горит огонь у обелиска, березы в тишине грустят.
И мы склонились низко – низко – тут неизвестный спит солдат!

С большой болью в душе мы скорбим о тех, кто не вернулся с поля боя. Минутой молчания почтим их память, и каждый в душе отблагодарит их за этот счастливый мир, в котором мы живем! Встанем все и склоним головы пред их памятью!

Минута молчания…
М.Р.: Наш народ, смелый и отважный прошел в годы войны через тяжелые испытания, но выстоял, победил и заслужил высокие слова похвалы, радости и уважения!

Слава! Слава ветеранам! Слава армии родной!
Развевайся флаг трехцветный над отчизной дорогой!

«Песня о Родине»

Пусть гремит салют Победы, этим светом мир согрет!
Поздравляем наших дедов, шлем огромный им привет!

Так будем же мы все веселиться, праздновать, развлекаться…….

Выход из зала «День Победы»

----------


## ЭВЕЛИНА 17

посвящаем дню победы
(концерт)
Зал празднично украшен. На центральной стене изображение праздничного салюта. Внизу живые цветы. На боковой стене рисунки детей. На праздник приглашаются почетные гости – ветераны Великой Отечественной войны. 
Звучит в записи песня «День Победы» (музыка Д. Тухманова, слова В. Харитонова). Дети парами обходят зал, садятся. 
Ведущий. 9 Мая – светлый, радостный праздник. … года назад в этот день закончилась война с немецким фашизмом. Мы с благодарностью вспоминаем наших славных воинов-защитников, отстоявших мир в жестокой битве. Солдатам, матросам, лейтенантам, капитанам, генералам, маршалам мы обязаны тем, что живем сейчас под чистым, мирным небом. Вечная слава им! 
1-й ребенок.  Пусть гремит салют Победы.
Этим светом мир согрет.
Поздравляем наших дедов! 
Дню Победы столько лет! 
2-й ребенок.  В этот день весенний
Солнце ярче светит, 
В этот день счастливый
Радуются дети. 
3-й ребенок.  Всем на месте не сидится, 
Хочется плясать, кружиться, 
Песни петь и веселиться. 
				М. Лаписова
4-й ребенок.  «Нет!» – заявляем мы войне, 
Всем злым и черным силам. 
5-й ребенок.  Должна трава зеленой быть, 
А небо синим-синим! 
6-й ребенок.  Нам нужен разноцветный мир. 
И все мы будем рады, 
Когда исчезнут на земле
Все пули и снаряды. 
				О. Высотская 
Дети исполняют песню «О мире» (Музыка А. Филиппенко, слова Т. Волгиной).
Мир и дружба всем нужны, 
Мир важней всего на свете. 
На земле, где нет войны, 
Ночью спят спокойно дети. 
Там, где пушки не гремят, 
В небе солнце ярко светит.
Нужен мир для всех ребят, 
Нужен мир на всей планете! 

7-й ребенок.  Я знаю от папы, я знаю от деда, 
Девятого мая пришла к нам победа.
Тот день весь в России народ ожидал, 
Тот день самым радостным праздником стал. 
М. Лаписова 
Взрослые исполняют песню «Победа» (Музыка Р. Габичвадзе, слова С. Михалкова). 
1.  Победой кончилась война, 
     Те годы позади.
     Горят медали, ордена
     У многих на груди. 
Припев:  
Победой кончилась война, 
Те годы позади.
Горят, горят, горят медали, ордена.
2.  Кто носит орден боевой 
     За подвиги в бою, 
     А кто – за подвиг трудовой 
     В своем родном краю… 
3. Кто носит орден боевой
    За подвиги в бою, 
    А кто, а кто, 
    А кто – за подвиг трудовой.

8-й ребенок.  Был великий День Победы
Много лет тому назад.
День Победы помнят деды, 
Знает каждый из внучат. 
Помнит славный День Победы
Вся огромная страна, 
В День Победы наши деды 
Надевают ордена. 
Мы про первый День Победы
Любим слушать их рассказ – 
Как сражались наши деды.
За весь мир, за всех нас! 
				Л. Некрасова 
Рассказ ветерана Великой Отечественной войны. 
9-й ребенок.    Это день Победы 
Липы нежно зеленеют, 
Над страною флаги реют, –
Это день Победы!
Это день Победы!
Кто бывал в огне сражений, 
Помнит светлый день весенний –
Это день Победы!
Это день Победы!
И цветы несут ребята
Неизвестному солдату –
Это день Победы!
Это день Победы!
Ровно в девять по минутам
Вспыхнут огоньки салюта –
Это день Победы!
Это день Победы!

			В. Викторов
Упражнение под музыку Д. Шостаковича «Вальс цветов» выполняют девочки с воздушными шарами. 
Девочки стоят с двумя воздушными шарами в кругу лицом в центр круга. 
1-я часть музыки. 1–2-й такты. Девочки поднимают правую руку с шаром вперед и вверх, опускают вниз, одновременно делают полуприседание. 
3–4-й такты. Те же движения выполняют левой рукой. 
5–8-й такты. Бегут друг за другом вправо. Останавливаются, поворачиваются лицом в круг. 
9–16-й такты. Повторяют движения 1–8-го тактов. 
17–18-й такты. Выполняют движения 1–2-го тактов. 
19–20-й такты. Повторяют движения 3–4-го тактов. 
21–24-й такты. Кружатся вокруг себя на беге. 
25–32-й такты. Отбегают назад, расширяя круг. 
33-й такт. Готовятся к свободной импровизации. 
2-я часть музыки. 34–51-й такты. Девочки свободно двигаются по залу врассыпную, кружатся. 
52-й такт. Перестраиваются в 3 кружка в соответствии 
с цветом воздушных шаров. В одном кружке девочки с зелеными шарами, в другом – с желтыми, в третьем – с красными. 
Повторяется 1-я часть музыки. 
1–2-й такты. Девочки поднимают правую руку с шаром вверх и опускают вниз, одновременно выполняют полуприседание. 
3–4-й такты. Те же движения выполняют левой рукой. 
5–8-й такты. Кружатся на беге. 
9–16-й такты. Повторяют движения 1–8-го тактов. 
17–18-й такты. Выполняют движения 1–2-го тактов. 
19–20-й такты. Повторяют движения 3–4-го тактов. 
21–24-й такты. Отбегают назад.
25–32-й такты. Бег врассыпную.
33-й такты. Подбрасывают шары вверх и убегают на места. 
10-й ребенок.  
Открываем месяц май звонким словом – Первомай! 
Славим в мае день Победы, светлый праздник всех людей! 
В мае радуга смеется, цвет черемух все нежней…
В мае радостно поется и шагается дружней!
Выше голуби взлетают майским утром на заре, 
В синь взлетают, всем желают Мира, счастья на земле. 
Л. Кузьмин
Ведущий. У памятника павшим солдатам лежит вечный цветок. Он – то гвоздика, то роза, то василек, то ромашка. Даже зимой, когда всюду снег и стужа, лежит цветок у памятника. Откуда он берется? Его приносят люди. Уберут увядший, положат свежий и скажут: «Мы никогда не забудем вас, герои». (А. Митяев.) 
Взрослый.  	У кремлевской стены 
У Кремлевской стены, где раскинулся парк, 
Люди молча, сняв шапки, стоят. 
Там пылает огонь, и в земле рядом спит
Вечным сном Неизвестный солдат. 
Ты за нас воевал, ты за нас жизнь отдал, 
Чей-то сын, иль отец, или брат.
Помним мы о тебе, о тебе говорим
И поем, Неизвестный солдат. 
Мы приходим к тебе и приносим цветы –
Скромный дар благодарных ребят.
Мы клянемся тебе край родной так любить, 
Как любил Неизвестный солдат. 
Р. Томилин 
Песня «Вечный огонь» (музыка А. Филиппенко, слова Д. Чибисова).
1.  Над могилой, в тихом парке, 
     Расцвели тюльпаны ярко. 
     Вечно тут огонь горит, 
     Тут солдат советский спит. 
2.  Мы склонились низко-низко
     У подножья обелиска, 
     Наш венок расцвел на нем
     Жарким, пламенным огнем.

3.  Мир солдаты защищали, 
     Жизнь они за нас отдали, 
     Сохранил в сердцах своих 
     Память светлую о них! 
Взрослый.  	           Матери
Под твоей защитой вырос я, 
Мама ненаглядная моя. 
Уходя работать по утрам, 
Обнимала сына у дверей, 
Гладила меня по волосам…
Говорил я: «Приходи скорей». 
Пусть сияют солнца и луна
И не старят матерей года. 
Плачет мать, когда идет война. 
Пусть войны не будет никогда. 

Т. Курбанов, пер. с турк. В. Приходько
Ведущий. Для того чтобы все люди могли жить, работать, радоваться солнцу, нужен мир. 
11-й ребенок.  На свете живут разноцветные дети, 
Живут на одной разноцветной планете, 
И эта планета на все времена
У всех разноцветных всего лишь одна! 
Давайте, ребята, назло непогодам
Обнимем планету своим хороводом.
Развеем над нею и тучи и дым, 
В обиду ее никому не дадим. 
			   В. Орлов 
Дети старшей и подготовительной к школе групп выполняют упражнение с цветами под музыку С. Вольфензона «Галоп». 
Дети встают в 2 концентрических круга (дети старшей группы – во внутреннем кругу, подготовительной – в внешнем). В руках у каждого – по 2 цветка. 
1-я фигура. 1–15-й такты. Дети бегут по кругу друг за другом с цветами в опущенных вниз руках, причем дети старшей группы бегут вправо, а дети подготовительной группы – влево. 
16–20-й такты. Останавливаются, поворачиваются лицом в круг, плавно поднимают руки вверх и мягко опускают вниз, одновременно выполняя полуприседание (2 раза). 
21–24-й такты. Отбегают назад. 
25–28-й такты. Повторяют движения 17–20-го тактов. 
29–32-й такты. Возвращаются на свои места, как бы сужая круг.
2-я фигура. 1–15-й такты. Дети бегут врассыпную в одном направлении (против часовой стрелки).
16–20-й такты. Останавливаются, поворачиваются лицом к гостям, повторяют движения 17–32-го тактов 1-й фигуры. 
21–24-й такты. Отбегают назад, к центральной стене. 
25–28-й такты. Повторяют движения 17–20-го тактов. 
29–31-й такты. Бегут вперед к гостям. 
32-й такты. Машут цветами над головой и кричат «Ура!»
Ведущий. Мир – это главное слово на свете, 
Мир очень нужен нашей планете. 
Мир нужен взрослым, мир нужен детям, 
Мир нужен всем!                                          С. Богомазов
Песня «Солнышко» (музыка и слова О. Карасевой).
1.  Из веселых лучиков 
     Солнышко сложилось, 
     На пяти линеечках
     Песня сочинилась.
Из малюток зернышек –
Пышный каравай.
С нами дружно песенку, 
Песню запевай.
Припев:  Много тонких колосков – будет поле. 
 Много звонких голосов – песен море. 
 Песня, как подсолнушек, тянет в эфир. 
 Много-много солнышек – будет мир. 

2.  Станет эта песенка 
     Голосом планеты.
     Озарит людей она 
     Лучиками света. 
Станут дети взрослыми, 
В добрый путь! 
Только песню «Солнышко» –
Песню не забудь (2 раза).

Ведущий. Наш праздничный утренник подошел к концу. Да будет вечный мир во всем мире. Ура! 
Дети кричат «Ура!», размахивают цветами над головой. Звучит торжественно-ликующая музыка в грамзаписи. Ребята друг за другом покидают зал.

----------


## ЭВЕЛИНА 17

«Этот день победы…»
(литературно-музыкальная композиция 
для детей подготовительной группы)
Действующие лица
Взрослые:
Ведущая
Баян
Змей Горыныч
Дети:
Мать
Иван
Фрол 
Михаил


богатыри

     Соловей-разбойник
Ход представления
Под музыку «Хотят ли русские войны» дети входят в зал, садятся на стулья.
Ведущая. Вот и наступил долгожданный День Победы! 9 мая – светлый и радостный праздник. 60 лет назад в этот день закончилась война с немецким фашизмом. Мы с благодарностью вспоминаем наших воинов, защитников, отстоявших мир в жестокой битве. Вечная им слава!
Первый ребенок. 
Был великий День Победы много лет тому назад.
День Победы помнят деды, знает каждый из внучат.
Второй ребенок. 
Мы про первый День Победы любим слушать их рассказ,
Как сражались наши деды за весь мир и за всех нас.
Третий ребенок. 
Мы пришли к тебе, Победа, помня павших имена,
Помня горести и беды, что оставила война.
Дети исполняют песню «День Победы», музыка Т. Попатенко, слова А. Викторова.
Ведущий. Ребята, к нам сегодня пришли гости, среди них ветераны Великой Отечественной войны. На их груди много орденов и медалей, которые были вручены за отвагу, смелость. Давайте поприветствуем гостей.
Слово ветеранам.
Первый ребенок. 
Вы смело воевали, неудержимой грозной лавой,
Вам рукоплещет весь народ, героям Сталинграда – слава.
И наступательные те бои вы помните отчетливо и ныне,
В упорных битвах отстояв святую волжскую твердыню.
Второй ребенок. 
Нет в мире ярче ваших дел. Отвагу, мужество утроив,
Среди героев на земле вы первые из всех героев.
Заслуга ваша велика в борьбе с фашистскою оравой.
Мы вышиваем золотом в века – Героям Сталинграда слава.
Третий ребенок. 
Куда б ни шел, ни ехал ты, но здесь остановись.
Могиле этой дорогой всем сердцем поклонись. 
И для тебя и для меня он сделал все, что мог, 
Себя в бою не пожалел, а Родину сберег.
Дети исполняют песню «Вечный огонь» А.Филиппенко.
Ведущий. С большой болью в душе мы скорбим о тех, кто не вернулся с поля боя. Минутой молчания почтим память, и каждый в душе поблагодарит их за тот счастливый мир, в котором мы живем.
Вокальная группа педагогов исполняет песню А. Пахмутовой, на слова Н. Добронравова «Поклонимся великим тем годам». Дети и гости встают. Минута молчания.
Ведущий. На страницах истории вписан штыком подвиг русских людей – героев Сталинграда. Над землей возвышаешься ты бастионом. Стали стены твои неприступной преградой. 
Первый ребенок. 
Над городом славным, над Волгой широкой,
Где грозно промчался войны ураган,
Стоит нерушимый и виден далеко,
Израненный в битвах Мамаев курган. 
Стоит величаво, Победой гордится,
Не раз опаленный жестоким огнем. 
И мирные люди, и ветры и птицы 
Бессмертную славу разносят о нем. 
Второй ребенок. 
На этом кургане столкнулись два мира,
В нем русская воля нетленно живет.
Он выше всех сопок, он выше Памира, 
Он выше всех самых высоких высот.
Ведущий. 
Друзья! На вершину кургана взойдите! 
Постойте в молчанье герои труда!
И горсть сталинградской земли унесите, 
Чтоб память осталась о нем навсегда.
Вокальная группа исполняет песню А. Пахмутовой «На Мамаевом кургане тишина».
Ведущая. В дни войны песня была оружием, клятвой, паролем и мечтою. Мечтою о встрече с родными и друзьями, о встрече с местами, где они жили. Запели солдаты о красоте природы, о березах, о реке, и каждый вспомнил свою родную сторонку. Словно какое-то волшебное слово перенесло его в родные края.
Первый ребенок. 
Вот солдаты идут по степи опаленной,
Лихо песню поют про березы, про клены, 
Про плакучую иву, 
Про родные леса да широкую ниву.
Второй ребенок. 
Вот солдаты идут,
Звонче песня та льётся, 
И про грозный редут 
В этой песне поется. 
Про отвагу в бою и про смерть ради жизни
И про верность свою нашей славной Отчизне.
Третий ребенок. 
Вот солдаты идут стороной незнакомой, 
Всех врагов разобьют и вернуться до дому,
Где задумчивый сад и плакучая ива, 
Где родные леса да широкая нива. 
Ведущий. Много песен прозвучало на дорогах войны. Они остались в памяти миллионов людей. Для нас с вами – бесценные страницы в фотоальбомах и старинных фронтовых песнях. Это история нашей страны. Давайте вспомним некоторые из них.
Дети поют попурри из песен военных лет.
Ведущий. А вот еще одна лирическая песня, она записана в наши дни, но она переносит нас в то трудное время.
Вокально-танцевальная композиция «Тучи в голубом».
Ведущий. Время придет – рассеется дым,
Смолкнет военный гром,
Шапку снимая при встрече с ним,
Скажет народ о нем:
Это железный русский солдат.
Он защищал Сталинград.
Дети исполняют песню «О мире», слова Т. Волгиной, музыка А. Филиппенко.
Русский воин, русский солдат, во все времена был непобедимым, храбрым и сильным, потому что любил свою землю, берег ее.
Во времена минувшие, в совсем особый мир – мир подвигов богатырей – переносят нас старинные песни, распеваемые народом. И переходят эти песни-сказания из уст в уста, от стариков к детям.
Под «напев» гуслей звучат речитативом слова Баяна.
Баян. Как далече-далече во чистом поле, 
Тут и пыль столбом поднималась,
Как на эту пору, на то времечко,
Из-под западной, из-под сторонушки, 
Да не дождь дождит, да не гром гремит, 
Шум велик идет.
То не добрая весть над землей гудит,
Чудо-юдо ужасное к нам летит
Хочет Чудо ужасное всех истребить,
Города, села наши огнем спалить.
Вот пришла беда – небывалый страх,
Не простая беда, а о трех головах.
В той крепости Царицыне
На правом берегу, где Волги ширь,
Жил да был удалой молодец –
Иван-богатырь.
Картина 1. В избе
Открывается занавес. Обстановка русской избы. На печи Илья Муромец, мать хлопочет по хозяйству.
Мать. А вставай-ка ты, славный богатырь Иван, 
Да делай дело важное, сослужи-ка ты
Службу великую. 
Иван. Матушка, дума горькая в душе поднимается,
Аль сразиться ли с Чудом-юдою,
Аль пойти на бой с ним, Чудовищем.
Мне ли силу мою прятать,
Мне ли змея поганого бояться. 
Мать. Так вставай, сынок с печи, доставай свои мечи,
Надевай скорей кольчугу, да проверь коня подпругу.
Коль собрался ты в поход, смело двигайся вперед.
Сразись со змеем поганым, ради матушки – родной земли.
Иван опускается на колено перед Матушкой, она кладет меч ему на голову, встает.
Иван. Будь остер, булатный меч. Головы снесешь ты с плеч,
Эх, меч-кладенец, Змей Горынычу – конец!
Занавес закрывается. 
Картина 2. Сцена у камня
Баян. Издали-далече, из чиста поля
Едут удалы молодцы Фрол и Михаил,
Едут конь о конь, да седло о седло.
Подъезжают к большому камню-латырю,
Расходятся от камня в разные стороны
Три дороги, а на камне написаны таковы слова:
Фрол. Направо поедешь – богатым будешь.
Михаил. Налево поедешь – женатым будешь, а прямо поедешь – убитым будешь. 
Баян. И заспорили меж собой буйны головы. 
Фрол. Поедем брат, по правой дорожке, найдем себе красавиц жен. 
Михаил. Нет, Фролушка, да поедем по другой дороженьке, где богатым быть, богатым да веселым. 
Баян. Едет тут казак Иван по чистому полю. Глубокую думушку думает. Увидел добрых молодцев и сказывает.
Иван. Здравствуйте, удалы, добры молодцы, вы какой же земли, роду-племени? 
Фрол. Зовут меня Фрол.
Михаил. А меня Михаилом величают.
Иван. О чем спорите, о чем задумались?
Фрол. Нам дорогу надо выбрать правильную.
Иван. Не по времени вы спор затеяли, 
Беда разгулялась по Русской земле,
То не добрая весть над землей гудит, 
Чудо-юдо ужасное к нам летит!
Хочет Чудо проклятое всех истребить, 
Города и села наши огнем спалить.
Поезжайте вы за мной, добры молодцы, 
По прямой дорожке, по опасной.
Постоим за землю Русскую, за народ православный.
Богатыри исполняют песню-былину.
Песня-былина.
Коль собрался ты в поход,
Смело двигайся вперед,
Змей Горынычу втроем
Мы все головы снесем.
Чудо-юдо нам нипочем,
Коль мы в шлеме и с мечом.
В бой идем, ребята, до конца,
Ждет победа молодца.
Картина 3. В лесной чаще
Баян. Долго ли, коротко ли ехали богатыри и заехали в дремучий лес. 
Иван. 	Поле затихло, попрятались птицы,
	Стало в лесу, как в глубокой темнице. 
Фрол. 	Ночь опустилась, недвижен камыш. 
	Месяц, один ты, бедовый, не спишь. 
Михаил. Что ты, конь мой вороной, спотыкаешься?
Отчего ты, черный ворон, озираешься? 
Отчего в лесу зеленом воют волки? 
Ощетинили свои тощие холки? 
Иван. 	Чует конь вороной беду неминучую, 
	Беду неминучую – силу нечистую.
Раздается свист Соловья-разбойника. 
Баян. Соловей-разбойник им дорогу преградил, на бой вызывает.
Бой богатырей с Соловьем-разбойником на фоне музыки Э. Грига «В пещере горного короля».
Баян. Расправились богатыри с Соловьем за все дела злодейские, схватили за кудри черные да в мешок посадили. С тем Соловью и конец пришел.
Богатыри исполняют песню «Русь в обиду не дадим»
1. Мы на страже земли нашей,
Городов, деревень, сел и пашен. 
Мы в бою себя не пощадим, 
Нашу Русь в обиду не дадим. 
2. Нам по нраву пришлась служба наша, 
Нам по вкусу еда – щи да каша, 
Мы с тобой богатыри, 
Молодцы снаружи и внутри.
Картина 4. В пещере Змея Горыныча
Баян. 	Нет, не всю нечисть погубили богатыри.
Брат Чуда-юда, Змей Горыныч в пещере
Злодеяния готовит, думу думает,
Как народ истребить,
Города и села жаром-огнем спалить.
Змей Горыныч. Чую, чую Ивана, сына крестьянского, рода человеческого, сюда идет. Но не родился еще мужичище, чтоб на бой сгодился. Я его в лапу посажу, да другой лапищей сверху прижму.
Выходят богатыри.
Иван. 	Не хвались, зверюга ужасная,
	Не подстреливши сокола, рано перья щипать.
Фрол. 	Поглядим тогда, кто похваляется, 
	А кто безголовым останется.
Бой богатырей со Змеем. Змей отползает в пещеру умирать.
Иван. 	Выходи, народ лихой! Праздник будет. 
Фрол. 	Чудо-юдо, страшный зверь,
	Безголовый он теперь.
Михаил. Меч-булат, Иван, клади,
	В середину выходи,
	Пой, пляши и веселись,
	Своей удалью хвались.
Дети исполняют хороводный танец. 
Ведущий. Издревле и по сей день смелые и бесстрашные русские воины не давали возможности завоевать свои земли, они сделали Россию сильным и непобедимым государством.
О России петь – что стремиться в храм,
По лесным горам, полевым коврам.
О России петь – что весну встречать,
Что невесту ждать, что утешить мать.
О России петь – что тоску забыть,
Что людей любить, что бессмертным быть.
Дети исполняют «Песню о России» Г. Струве.
Ребенок. Нам дорог этот мир,
Где мы живем,
Где птичьи голоса
И смех детей.
Давайте от беды его спасем,
Пусть будет этот мир еще светлей. 
Ребенок. Пусть аист гнезда вьет на крыше,
Курлычут в небе журавли,
Пусть будет мир, он так нам нужен,
Он нужен детям всей Земли.
Композиция «Счастливое детство»: хоровод под музыку Б. Савельева.

----------


## Кася

Муниципальное дошкольное образовательное учреждение центр развития ребенка детский сад №57 «Почемучка»
141006 Московская область г. Мытищи, ул.  3- я пролетарская, д. 5 кор.2


«Портрет Победы»
 2010год (65 лет)

(Для детей подготовительной
логопедической группы №3)



















Дети с гвоздиками в руках, под музыку «День Победы» входят в зал, маршируют «змейкой».
 Останавливаются  на своих местах.
1.	ребенок:
Пускай фанфары над Москвой
Торжественно звучат
На Красной Площади пройдет
В честь праздника парад.
Здесь техника военная – за строем строй солдаты
Так было много лет назад
Так было в 45ом!

2.	Ребенок:
Мы Победу наших дедов
В своем сердце бережём
И портрет её Великий
Танцем, песней воспоем!

Песня «Поппури из военных песен»

1.	Синенький скромный платочек
     Падал с опущенных плеч
     Ты говорила, что не забудешь
     Ласковых радостных встреч.
     Порой, ночной
     Мы распрощались с тобой
     Нет больше ночек, где ты платочек
    Милый, желанный, родной.

    Раскудрявый клен зеленый, лист резной
    Здесь у клена мы расстанемся с тобой.
    Клен зеленый, да клен кудрявый
    Да раскудрявый резной!
    Эх! Дороги, пыль да туман
    Холода, тревоги
    Да степной бурьян
   Знать не можешь
    Доли своей
    Может, крылья сложишь
    Посреди степей!



Расцветали яблони и груши
Поплыли туманы над рекой
Выходила на берег Катюша
На высокий берег на крутой!

Вьется в тесной печурке огонь
На поленьях смола как слеза
И поет мне в землянке гармонь
Про улыбку твою и глаза!
Про тебя мне шептали кусты
В белоснежных полях под Москвой
Я хочу, чтобы слышала ты
Как тоскует мой голос живой!

Этот День Победы
Порохом пропах
Это праздник с сединою на висках
Это радость со слезами на глазах
День Победы! День Победы! День Победы!

3.	Ребенок:
Пусть нас не было в ту пору
Даже наших мам и пап
По рассказам наших дедов
Узнавали по стихам! 

4.	Ребенок:
Много фильмов посмотрели
О Великой той войне
И поэтому Победа
Стала нам близка вдвойне!

Дети инсценируют стихотворение.    / Ребенок – летчик:  / рассматривает карту./.   
                                   Пехота - здесь, а танки - тут, лететь до цели 7 минут. 
                                   Понятен боевой приказ, противник не уйдет от нас! 

Ребенок – моряк:  /смотрит в бинокль/ 
                                  На горизонте самолет. По курсу, полный ход вперед! 
                                   Готовься к бою, экипаж! Отставить! Истребитель наш!

 (Расправив крылья «летают по залу»)

Ребенок: И на танке, и в пехоте
                В самолете, на земле
                И конечно же на флоте
               Люди смелые нужны!
Песня «Три танкиста»

1.	На границе тучи ходят хмуро
Край суровый тишиной объят
У высоких берегов Амура
Часовые Родины стоят!

2.	Там врагу заслон поставлен прочный
Там стоит, отважен и силен
У родной земли дальневосточной
Броневой, ударный батальон!

3.	Там живут и песня в том порука
Нерушимой крепкою семьей
Три танкиста, три веселых друга
Экипаж машины боевой!

Дети садятся на места.

Взрослые исполняют  песню «Вьется в тесной печурке огонь…»

Ведущий: А сейчас мы с вами устроим небольшую викторину. 
1.	Назовите всех богатырей, которых вы знаете.

2. Что означает имя Добрыни Никитича? (Добрыня - добрый, великий, Никитич - победитель, блестящий)

3. Кто из богатырей носил прозвище "тихий"? (Добрыня Никитич)

4. Как называлась одежда богатырей, сплетенная из металлических колец? (кольчуга)

5. Что богатырям указывало путь? (камень, лежавший на развилке 3 дорог)

Ведущая: Молодцы, ребята, вы правильно ответили на все вопросы. А сейчас я предлагаю вам совершить небольшое путешествие в историю и превратиться в былинных богатырей!

Танец богатырей композиция движений А. Бурениной

1.	ребенок:
Сражались все – на суше и на море
Горел в огне и Минск и Сталинград
А Севастополь защищал на море
Простой, Российский доблестный моряк!



2.	ребенок:
Кто по рекам океанам
Держит путь из дальних стран
Самый смелый и отважный
     Ну, конечно, капитан!

Песня «Капитан» муз. и сл. З. Роот


1.	В синем море плавают дельфины
И плывут большие корабли
Мы мечтаем о морских просторах
Нам о дальних странах часто снятся сны…

Припев:
Расскажи нам, капитан,
Как бушует океан
И о чем мечтают дети разных стран?
Волны плещут за кормой
Чайки вьются над водой,
И поет о дружбе море нам с тобой!

2.	Мы в дороге, с курса не собьемся
Нам укажут путь сигналы маяков
Неизвестный мы откроем остров
Нет храбрей на целом свете моряков!

3.	Ребенок:
Победы ветер был не за горами
Он несся к нам сквозь дым, огонь и шквал
И каждый человек в тылу, на фронте
Её прихода с нетерпеньем ждал!

Композиция «Свежий ветер» О. Газманов композиция движений А. Бурениной

4.	Ребенок:
Любой боец в окопе или танке
Свою Россию – Родину любил
Он за неё на смерть ходил в атаку
И честью Родины как жизнью дорожил!



5.	Ребенок:
Мы Дню Победы посвятим сегодня
Стихи о Родине, о мире, о войне
О нашей самой лучшей и прекрасной
Единственной любимой стороне!

Песня о Родине
Ведущий:
На нотах пронзительно тонких
На чистой, высокой струне
Волнуясь, мальчишки
Волнуясь, девчонки
Читают стихи о войне!
О горе, о горьких потерях
О клятвах на верность стране
О мужестве, стойкости, вере
О жизни – стихи о войне!
В них дней беспримерных приметы
Дороги и судьбы в огне…
Сердцами поэтов и кровью поэтов
Писались стихи о войне!
Дети читают стихи о войне

В руках автомат – потому что солдат
Блестят ордена – потому что война
Вернулся домой – потому что герой
Вернулся домой – живой!
Это тишина и солнца свет
Вдруг сказали смерти больше нет!
Это солнца свет и тишина
Вдруг сказали: «Кончилась война!»

Последнее стихотворение:
Сколько могил неизвестных солдат
Без обелисков, без званий, фамилий
Пусть над землей нынче мирный закат
Мы о героях своих не забыли!

Песня «Над могилой в тихом парке» муз. А. Филиппенко

Инструктор по физкультуре проводит игры, аттракционы
Ведущий:
Есть памятник в Болгарии такой
Над миром встал защитною стеной
Он памятник, и говорить не может
Но люди знают, что зовут его Алеша!

Песня «Стоит над горою Алеша»
1.	Белеет ли в поле пороша, пороша, пороша
Белеет ли в поле пороша,
Иль гулкие ливни шумят
Стоит над горою Алеша, Алеша, Алеша
Стоит над горою Алеша, Болгарии русский солдат!

2.	А сердцу по прежнему горько, по прежнему горько
     А сердцу по прежнему горько, что после свинцовой пурги
     Из камня его гимнастерка, его гимнастерка
     Из камня его гимнастерка, из камня его сапоги!

3.	В долинах, покоем объятых, покоем объятых
В долинах, покоем объятых, ему не сойти с высоты
Цветов он не дарит девчатам, девчатам, девчатам
Цветов он не дарит девчатам
Они ему дарят цветы!

4.	Немало под тяжкою ношей, под тяжкою ношей
Немало под тяжкою ношей легло безымянных парней!
Но то, что вот этот Алеша, Алеша, Алеша
Но то, что вот  этот Алеша, известно Болгарии всей!

Ведущий:
Портрет Победы получился очень яркий
Мы красок – слов, не пожалели для него
Пусть в мирном небе самолеты кружат
Крылом, касаясь солнца самого!
Ребенок:
Пусть знают, помнят люди всей планеты
Нам нужен мир: ему, тебе и мне,
Пусть светлый, добрый праздник – День Победы
Навек отменит войны на земле!

----------


## nechser74

Комплексное занятие
«Мы за мир!»
(для детей старшей группы)
Цель: - закреплять навык выполнения коллективной аппликации;
             - развивать фантазию детей при составлении композиции                          аппликации;
            - воспитывать у детей желание бороться за мир во всём мире.

На центральной стене – на голубом фоне летящий самолёт, за которым тянется след, из которого складывается надпись «Миру-мир!»
Звучит песня «День Победы» Д. Тухманова. Входят дети.
Ведущий. Победа! И залпы гремят над Москвою,
                  И трубы играют, и губы поют.
                  Привет тебе, пахарь!
                  Салют тебе, воин!
                  И Родине нашей –
Дети.         Трижды салют!             

Песня «Салют»
Ведущий.  62 года прошло с того времени, как кончилась страшная и кровопролитная война нашего народа над фашистскими захватчиками – Великая  Отечественная. Но на земле всё ещё бушует пламя войны. Враги мира не успокаиваются. Они изобрели ядерное оружие, способное в один миг уничтожить нашу планету. Маленькая девочка из американского города Сан-Франциско, услышав рассказ об ужасных атомных бомб, спросила маму: «Мама, не можем ли мы уехать в такую страну, где нет неба?» ребята, это так страшно, когда дети боятся неба. Наш северный поэт Михаил Скороходов, узнав эту историю, написал такое стихотворение.
Пусть все бомбы,
Сколько есть на свете,
На меня упали бы на одного,
 Только б неба не боялись дети,
А как я, любили бы его!..
Выгнать бы убийц из Вашингтона,
Сан-Франциско, Лондона и Бонна,
Остров бы для них освободить,
Их на этот остров поселить,
И все бомбы, сколько есть на свете,
Разом бы обрушить на него, 
Чтобы неба не боялись дети,
А как я, любили бы его!

Танец «Облака»
Ребёнок.   Мамы, папы, все взрослые люди!
                  Слушайте голос своих детей:
                  Ядерных взрывов вовек пусть не будет,
                  Путь войне преградите скорей!
Дети садятся.
Ведущий.  Но войны не утихают. Враги мира начинают их то в одной стране, то в другой. А люди хотят жить под мирным небом. Во время войны в Югославии девочка написала своему северному другу такое письмо…
Ребёнок.   У тебя меньше солнца, 
                   У тебя меньше лета,
                    У тебя весна белого цвета.
                   Мои глаза не встречались с твоими.
                   У тебя такое чудесное имя.
                   Но у нас одинаковые сердце и сны,
                   И мы одинаково не хотим войны!
Песня «О мире песенка моя»
Ведущий. Все добрые люди нашей планеты стремятся к миру. Посмотрите, что написали самолёты в небе. (показывает на центральную стену.)
1-й ребёнок.
                     Небо стало чистым, ярким,
                     В небе тучки – ни одной.
                     Словно чистый лист тетрадки
                      Нависает надо мной.
2-й ребёнок.
                     Буквы по небу летят
                     Высоко над нами,
                     Мчатся буквы на парад
                     Целыми словами.
3-й ребёнок.  
                       Я кричу «Ура!» крылатым,
                       Быстрым, праздничным строкам.
                       «Миру-мир!» - вокруг ребята
                        Вслух читают по слогам.
4-й ребёнок.
                      Это лётчики-пилоты
                      В день большого торжества
                      Водят буквы-самолёты,
                      И летят, летят слова.
Дети:            «Миру – мир!»
Ведущий.   На нашей планете есть доброе солнце, 
                   Есть солнце, которое звонко смеётся,
                   Которое дружит с тропическим ливнем,
                   С полярною ночью и ветром пустыни.
1-й ребёнок.  Есть солнце, которое с песней проснётся
                       И песней весёлой несётся.
2-й ребёнок.  У солнца – веснушки, у солнца – игрушки,
                       Ему не нужны автоматы и пушки.
3-й ребёнок. Мечтает о счастье оно и танцует,
                     Улыбки цветов на асфальте рисует.
4-й ребёнок.  Оно не зайдёт, это доброе солнце, 
                       Которое детством планеты зовётся.

Танец лучиков.

Ребёнок.  Я птицу в небо отпустила.
                 И ярче солнце засветило! 
                 Я рыбку отпустила в пруд.
                 Теперь там лилии растут!..
                 Но что мне сделать,
                 Чтоб с планеты
                 Убрать все бомбы
                 И ракеты?

Ведущий. Давайте попросим всех взрослых сохранить чистое, мирное небо. Ведь все вы, ребята, с детства бережёте мир каждую минуту: кормите птиц, помогаете старшим, стараетесь вырасти добрыми и умными. Давайте сделаем большой плакат «Мы за мир!» и повесим его в нашей группе. Пусть все знают, что дети хотят мир на Земле.
Выполняется коллективная аппликация. (на листе формата А1 приклеивается улыбающееся солнце с лучами. Дети приклеивают внизу листа вырезанные из цветной бумаги руки и вверх летящих голбей.)

1-й ребёнок.  Летите, голуби, летите,
                       Для вас нигде преграды нет!
                       Несите, голуби, несите
                       Народам мира наш привет!
2-ребёнок.  Летите, голуби, летите
                    В лучах зари и грозовой мгле! 
                    Зовите. голуби, зовите
                    К труду и миру на Земле!

Танец «Пять февральских роз»
Дети:       1. Давайте будем
                   Дружить друг с другом. 
                     2. Как птица – с небом,
                     3. Как ветер – с лугом,
                     4. Как парус – с морем,
                     5.Трава – с дождями,
                     6. Как дружит солнце
                      Со всеми нами!
Парная пляска.
Ребёнок.  Давайте будем
                 Беречь планету:
                 Во всей Вселенной
                 Похожей – нету.
                  Во всей Вселенной
                  Совсем одна,
                  Что будет делать
                  Без нас Она?

----------


## Прима666

А это мой сценарий к 9 Мая, проводила 2 года назад.                                                                                              Светлый День Победы Под музыку песни «День Победы» в зал входят дети(7,8 гр.) и садятся на свои места. Затем входят дети 9 гр. и выполняют 
*Упражнение с флажками.*Ведущая: Вот и наступил долгожданный День Победы! 9 Мая – светлый и радостный праздник. 64 года назад в этот день закончилась война с немецким фашизмом. Мы с благодарностью вспоминаем наших воинов, защитников, отстоявших мир, в жестокой битве. Всем нашим защитникам, ветеранам и тем, кого с нами нет, мы обязаны тем, что живем сейчас под мирным, чистым небом. Вечная им слава!
*Исполняется Песня «9 Мая»*Ведущая: К нам сегодня пришел в гости Ветеран ВОВ ………………..  .на груди его много орденов и медалей, которые были ему вручены за отвагу, смелость. Давайте его поприветствуем и предоставим слово.
*Выступление Ветерана*
В конце ему дарятся цветы
1-й ребёнок: 
Еще тогда нас не было на свете,
Когда гремел салют из края в край.
Солдаты подарили всей планете
Великий Май, победный Май. 
2-й ребенок:
Еще тогда нас не было на свете,
Когда с победой вы домой пришли.
Солдаты Мая, слава вам навеки
От всей Земли, от всей Земли.
3-й ребенок:
Мы хотим, чтоб птицы пели,
Чтоб леса вокруг шумели,
Чтобы были голубыми небеса,
Чтобы в них зеркально отражалась реченька-краса. 
4-й ребенок:
Пусть аист гнезда вьет на крыше,
Курлычат в небе журавли,
Пусть будет мир, он так нам нужен,
Он нужен детям всей Земли.
*Исполняется «Родная песенка»*Ребёнок:
Морякам, артиллеристам, 
Пограничникам, связистам, 
Всем, кто мир наш бережет 
И границы стережет,
 За великие дела...
Все (хором): Слава! Слава! И хвала!
*Исполняется Танец «Топотушки»*Ведущая: В этот день радовались люди, выходили на улицы, обнимались и целовались. Совершенно незнакомые, но такие родные и близкие друг другу, столько страшных дней пережившие вместе. А теперь их объединило одно – радость Победы, радость мира, радость безоблачного неба. И все страшные 4 года людям помогала песня, которая прошла с солдатами по всем тропам войны.
*Песня «Капитаны»*Ведущая: Наши солдаты отличались не только удалью, весёлым характером, но и беспримерной храбростью, героизмом, смекалкой. А какие стали их внуки? Такие же ловкие и смекалистые?
*Проводятся аттракционы «Вперед к флажку»* (задача участника – пробежать, играя в мяч, «змейкой» между стульев и первым взять флажок)
*«Донесение»* (участник должен пробежать через полосу препятствий и первым донести письмо Ветерану)
*  Игра «Буденовцы»*Ребёнок:         Мы будем храбрыми, как деды,
                         Родную землю защитим,
                         И солнце яркое Победы
                         Мы никому не отдадим.
Ведущая: Наш народ, смелый, отважный, прошёл в годы войны через тяжелые испытания, но выстоял, победил и заслужил высокие слова похвалы, радости и уважения от нас с вами. Первый мирный день! Весна! Бойцы с радостью увидели, что цветут сады, поют птицы, улыбаются друг другу люди. И никому не сломить их Родину, никогда!
*Исполняется парный танец «Казачок»*1-й ребёнок:    Победой кончилась война,
                          Те годы – позади.
                          Горят медали, ордена
                          У многих на груди.
2-й ребёнок:  Славим в мае День Победы,
                        Светлый праздник всех людей.
                        В мае радуга смеется,
                        Цвет черёмухи нежней.
3-й ребенок:      Сияет солнце в День Победы
                           И будет нам всегда светить.
                           В боях жестоких наши деды
                           Врага сумели победить. 
4-й ребенок:    Всех, Россию отстоявших,
                           Прославляет наш народ.
                           О героях в битвах павших,
                           Память вечная живет!
*Исполняется песня «Наша Россия прекрасна!»*Ведущая:  Как много сделал наш народ для того, чтобы мы жили под мирным небом! Давайте и мы беречь и приумножать богатства нашей Родины!

----------

Лилия60 (30.01.2021)

----------


## skatya79



----------

mara400 (31.01.2019)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

Увидела на ютубе *инсценировку "Баллада о матери"*... ком в горле... слёзы на глазах... Низкий поклон музыкальному руководителю Марине Назаровой и всем, кто подготовил детей. Девочка - главная героиня инсценировки - неподражаема! А какой взгляд в конце! Посмотрите!

----------

Alexandra_B (08.03.2021), EVGESKA (29.03.2019), sa-sha76 (08.02.2019), Tysia (15.03.2020), говорушка (03.02.2019), Грезельда (03.02.2019), Добронрава (18.03.2019), Ирина Ивановна (26.02.2021), Лилия60 (12.03.2020), Наталья0405 (03.02.2019), НАТАШАМИ (10.03.2021), Натка14 (03.02.2019), Озма (04.02.2019), Парина (03.02.2019), Светлана-1я (10.02.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (03.02.2019), Татиана 65 (26.02.2021), Ярик (23.03.2021)

----------


## Валентина1501

Сценарий спектакля «Соло для детского голоса»
По мотивам документальной книги «Последние свидетели. Соло для детского голоса» Светланы Александровны Алексиевич
Фрагмент фильма – заставки.
1 ребенок
2 ребенок 
3 ребенок 
4 ребенок 
5 ребенок 
Ангел ______________________________________________________
СЦЕНА 1
ЗВУЧИТ ДОВОЕННЫЙ ПАТЕФОН 
1 Ребенок (мальчик)
Мы сегодня пойдем фотографироваться  и мне купили новую рубашку.
2 ребенок 
А мы с папой вчера ходили в роддом к маме, у меня скоро будет маленький братик. Я хотела представить, какой он будет, спросила у папы. А он говорит – маленький.
3 ребенок 
А мы сегодня пойдем в цирк, папа уже купил билеты
4 ребенок
Впереди лето, впереди каникулы, это было очень радостно. Я занималась спортом, и любила плавать. 22 июня в воскресенье должно было быть открытие комсомольского озера, куда я собиралась пойти искупаться одной из первых. Но по дороге я встретила подругу.
Вбегает девочка 5 ребенок
Вы слышали, война. (Говорит Москва) все резко встают.
 4 ребенок
Ярко светит солнце, наша улица утопает в цветах, я подумала, какая война! Что она говорит.
1 ребенок
Нет, мы никуда не поедем, тоже мне придумали, война, не успеем мы отъехать от города, как война уже кончится!
(Все хором в кругу) Не поедем, не поедем!
(Говорят по переменке) Мы в войну играли.
2 ребенок
Летели немецкие самолеты, и мы все вместе кричали (хором поднимая руки) УРА
1 ребенок считалочка
Разбегайся кто куда, начинается война, раз, два три, командиром будешь ты. (все убегают, гул самолетов и бомб.  Остается 5 ребенок)




СЦЕНА 2
 5 ребенок (достает темную шаль, накрывается, говорят на коленях)
Увидела первые самолеты, ничего не поняла, пока они на землю не упали. Кто-то подсказал нам, что нужно открывать рот, чтобы не оглушило. И вот открываешь рот, закрываешь уши и все равно все слышно.
(Выбегает в красном платке)
4 ребенок
Это так страшно, что кожа не только на лице, на всем теле натягивается. И я просила, пусть меня убьет, чтоб ничего этого не слышать и не видеть.
(Переходят на возвышенность)
5 ребенок
У Ниночки одеяло было красное. А у меня коричневое, и когда летели немецкие самолеты мы ложились на землю и накрывались снизу красным, а потом моим, коричневым. Я девочкам говорила, что летчик увидит снизу коричневое и подумает, что  это камень.
4 ребенок
Немцы ехали на больших машинах. Мы смотрели на них
5 ребенок
На людей вроде похожи
4 ребенок
Я хотела узнать, какие у них головы. Почему-то у меня было представление, что у них нечеловеческие головы. Мы уже знали, что они убивают. А они едут, смеются, на губной гармошке играют. (немецкая речь, гармошка)
(ЗВУЧИТ НАБАТ)
4 ребенок
Висело у нас во дворе ведро. Когда все утихло – сняли его. Там было 58 пробоин. Ведро белое, сверху им казалось, что это кто-то стоит в платочке, и они стреляли.
5 ребенок
За деревней вырыли большую яму и каждый день в 5-6 утра оттуда раздавались выстрелы. Как начнут стрелять, даже петухи перестают петь, прячутся. Пойду, погляжу.
4 ребенок
Не ходи туда, ну что там?
5 ребенок
Закрой глаза, не смотри туда!
4 ребенок
Я только увидела, когда переступала через ручей, что в нем вода красная, и как вороны поднялись, их было так много, что я закричала!
5 ребенок.
А после этого несколько дней она ничего в рот взять не могла.
4 ребенок
Вижу ворону и меня всю трясет.
(звучит грустная мелодия)

 СЦЕНА 3 
1 ребенок
Я видел ангела…Он появился… Пришел ко мне во сне, когда нас везли в Германию. В вагоне. Там ничего не было видно, ни кусочка неба. А он пришел… (музыка, встает, подходит)
Погрузили и повезли. Ехали мы долго, но сколько, не знаю. 
От голода и страха я терял сознание. Лежу. Закрою глаза. И вот в первый раз тогда… Там… Увидел ангела… Ангел маленький, и крылышки у него маленькие. Как у птицы. А я вижу, что он хочет меня спасти. «Как он спасет меня, если он такой маленький?» 
4 ребенок
Я запомнила город Магдебург… Там нас постригли наголо и обмазали тело белым раствором. Для профилактики. Тело огнем от этого раствора, от этой жидкости горело. Кожа слазила. Не дай Бог! Я не хотела жить…
5 ребенок
Все время ходили голодные. Я не запоминала, где была, куда везли. Названия, имена… От голода жили, как во сне…
1 ребенок
А мы разгружали машины с мертвыми и укладывали их в штабеля, укладывали слоями – слой мертвых, слой просмоленных шпал. Один слой, второй слой… И так с утра до ночи, мы готовили костры. Я хотел умереть, мне уже никого не было жалко… Ко мне прилетал мой ангел… Это было не раз… Я не помню, какими словами он меня утешал, но слова были ласковые. Он меня долго уговаривал…
(Звучит соло Рахманинова. Все уходят – танец ангела и он скрывается за кулисы.)
3 ребенок. (в блокадной зимней одежде)
Блокадный Ленинград.  Убивали нас голодом, убивали долго. Девятьсот дней блокады… Девятьсот… Когда один день мог показаться вечностью.
(пантомима ангела и 2 ребенка)
3 ребенок
Мама хранила несколько кусочков сахара. Маленький бумажный мешочек. Это был наш золотой запас. Один раз… Я не выдержала, я знала, где лежит сахар, залезла и взяла один кусочек. Через несколько дней еще один… Потом… Прошло немного времени – опять… Скоро в мамином мешочке ничего не осталось. Пустой мешочек…
2 ребенок
Заболела мама… Ей нужна глюкоза. Сахар… Она уже не может подняться… Мы достанем наш заветный  мешочек. Наше сокровище! Ну вот мы его и сберегли для такого дня! Мама обязательно выздоровеет. 
3 ребенок
Старшая сестра стала искать, а сахара нет. Весь дом перерыли. Я вместе со всеми искала. А вечером призналась…
Сестра меня била. Кусала. Царапала. А я просила ее: «Убей меня! Убей! Как я буду теперь жить?!». Я хотела умереть.
2 ребенок.
Иду из булочной… Получила дневной паек. Эти крохи, эти жалкие граммы… А навстречу мне бежит собака. Поравнялась со мной и обнюхивает – слышит запах хлеба.
Я понимала, что это – наше счастье. Эта собака… Наше спасение! Я приведу собаку домой…

Дала ей кусочек хлеба, и она за мной пошла. Возле дома еще кусочек ей отщипнула, она лизнула мне руку. Вошли в наш подъезд… Но по ступенькам она поднималась неохотно, на каждом этаже останавливалась. Я отдала ей весь наш хлеб… Кусочек за кусочком… Так добрались мы до четвертого этажа, а наша квартира на пятом. Тут она уперлась и не идет дальше. Смотрит на меня… Как что-то чувствует. Понимает. Я ее обнимаю: «Собака, миленькая, прости… Собака миленькая, прости…». Прошу ее, упрашиваю. И она пошла. Очень хотелось жить…
3 ребенок
В Ленинграде много памятников, но нет одного, который должен быть. О нем забыли. Это – памятник блокадной собаке. Собака миленькая, прости… (Музыка, все выходят, ангел держит собаку)

ФИНАЛ
1 ребенок 
Кто сказал, что дети не были на войне… увиденная детскими глазами, она оказалась еще страшнее. Дети -  самые беспристрастные и самые несчастные ее свидетели. 
  4 ребенок 
Когда-то Достоевский поставил вопрос: а найдется ли оправдание миру, нашему счастью и даже вечной гармонии, если во имя этого, для прочности фундамента, будет пролита хотя бы одна слезинка невинного ребенка?
5 ребенок
И сам ответил – слезинка эта не оправдает ни один прогресс, ни одну войну. Она всегда перевесит. Всего одна слезинка…

----------

Crystal (26.05.2021), mara400 (09.02.2020), Ylja (18.03.2021), Лилия60 (30.01.2021)

----------


## дубненка

Огромное спасибо за конспект занятия.

----------


## Добронрава

Девочки, от ваших постановок, просто мурашки бегут и слезы, не знаю как отреагируют дети? :Tu:

----------

Лилия60 (30.01.2021)

----------


## Ирина Ивановна

> инсценировку "Баллада о матери"... ком в горле... слёзы на глазах...


Как дети сыграли!!! Слезы текли ручьем. 
БРАВО!

----------

TATYANA_UNCHA (04.03.2021), Добронрава (28.02.2021), Лилия60 (26.02.2021)

----------

